# Unsung Heroes



## AnjaNicole (May 9, 2011)

You know everyone has some unsung heroes in their collection. You know that one item you cant do without but gets not praise. For some it maybe a no name brow pencil or lipliner that is just right. Or the $3 beautystore blush that is a no brainer. My own is a lipgloss from Victoria Secrets called fuzzy navel that has seen me through business meetings, movie dates with the hubby, church on Sundays. It has been there for me through thick and thin. I can throw it on I dont even have to look in the mirror to know I look fly. Lets not forget the $3 body oil called Butt Naked that makes me smell like an African Queen.

  	What are some of your unsung heros?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 9, 2011)

I have an extremely cheap, extremely unique gloss that I love by N.Y.C. in "Cherrywood".  (I actually got it for free through a combo of coupons + sale, lol.)  I've worn it for years.  It has a metallic, slightly frosty finish that reminds me of the finish to Nars "Downtown" l/g.  It's safe enough to wear to work but still has an edge.  The color is hard to describe -- there's an element of brown in the color as well as bronze, pink, and plum/red.  It's very unique on its own but can be combined with a wide variety of liners to bring out the different hues.  It's very pigmented (especially for a gloss) so those who like sheer lippies would be disappointed.  Also, because of the complexity of the color -- it will turn different colors on different skin-tones and levels of lip pigmentation. <3


----------



## FarrahFace (May 13, 2011)

Milk of Magnesia. My skin is very oily, my nose especially, and it is about the only thing that can keep me matte all day. I even use it on my eyelids to keep my shadow from creasing. If I don't use MoM, 10 minutes after washing my face there will be visible oil in my nose pores.


----------



## SepiaRose (May 13, 2011)

Mine is a Jordana lip pencil in Mousse.  It's the perfect warm brown with just the vaguest hint of plum and I use that thing from everything to lining my lips to darkening the crease of my eyeshadows.  Got it for .59 cents at Walgreens and went right out the next day to buy 5 more.  Also CG lipstick in French Toast.  It is my HG nude lipstick, perfect browned down pink and is just all around fabulous.  Paired with Mousse of course.


----------



## lexielex (May 25, 2011)

Maybelline define-a-brow, Avon lipliners and eyeliners especially the diamondslicks I have all the colors and they wear great. I refuse to spend more than 5 or 6 bucks on a liner!


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 28, 2011)

How do you appply the MoM? What step is it in your everyday makeup process?


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

For me I use MoM only on my oily areas:  nose, forehead, checks, etc.  I still use primer as well.  Primer first, then MoM on the oily areas of my face.  What a difference!


AnjaNicole said:


> How do you appply the MoM? What step is it in your everyday makeup process?


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 7, 2011)

thaks, I will try that and let you know if it makes a difference for me


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 21, 2011)

NYX Round Lipgloss in Apricot.  Its the perfect neutral lipgloss for me.  I buy it off ebay.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 21, 2011)

I recommend this as well.  It's the only lipgloss that I have a back up of.  Although, it's a slightly orange or melon-colored shade on me.



projectdanielle said:


> NYX Round Lipgloss in Apricot.  Its the perfect neutral lipgloss for me.  I buy it off ebay.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol Fuzzy Navel  Unappealing name for a beauty product but a pretty color.

  	Mine would be my brow pencil. I get so many comments and compliments on my brows. I went to the MAC counter and the MA was complimenting me on my "fierce" eyebrows and asking me what I used for my brows. I quietly whispered, "Wet N' Wild". Lol.
  	But no more I will loudly yell from my rooftop that "I LOVE WET N WILD!" (At least their eyebrow pencil)
  	I use Wet N Wild's color icon pencil, Maybelline define-a-brow and Milani brow fix brow kit. I use them all day every day on my brows and I love them. I really should give them much more love but MAC is demanding and requires all this attention. But my trinity always has my love...no Spike for me.


----------

